# Ikea dutch ovens



## minibatataman (Nov 12, 2018)

I need a good general use pot and a Dutch oven would probably be my best bet. Unfortunately, being a broke college student limits my choices. Lodge isn't that cheap here in Europe, so unless anyone has a solid alternative chocie here in the Netherlands, I'm looking at the Ikea dutch ovens. Does anyone have any experience with those? I'd like any input I can get.


----------



## chiffonodd (Nov 12, 2018)

FWIW, epicurious ranked them a "surprising" third behind only le creuset and lodge:

https://www.epicurious.com/expert-advice/best-dutch-oven-enameled-cast-iron-casserole-pot-article


----------



## minibatataman (Nov 12, 2018)

chiffonodd said:


> FWIW, epicurious ranked them a "surprising" third behind only le creuset and lodge:
> 
> https://www.epicurious.com/expert-advice/best-dutch-oven-enameled-cast-iron-casserole-pot-article


Yeah I saw that, which encouraged me enough to really consider it. I guess I'm going with it if nothing betters comes up by the end of the week


----------



## McMan (Nov 12, 2018)

Sounds like it's time to hit the the thrift stores... 
The vintage ones are miles better than the new stuff made in China... and probably cheaper.
Descoware (Dutch) made really durable enameled cast-iron ware. Vintage Copco (Danish) is hard to beat. Cousances (France), etc. etc...


----------



## Dan P. (Nov 12, 2018)

Or you could get a "proper" dutch oven?;
https://www.castinstyle.co.uk/product.php/2881/cast-iron-dutch-oven-cooking-pot


----------



## minibatataman (Nov 12, 2018)

Been to the thrift stores around and to 3 fleemarkets here in maastricht, nothing came up :s


----------



## minibatataman (Nov 12, 2018)

Dan P. said:


> Or you could get a "proper" dutch oven?;
> https://www.castinstyle.co.uk/product.php/2881/cast-iron-dutch-oven-cooking-pot


I don't have the time to take care of it properly, enameled is a lot easier to deal with, but this does look pretty good


----------



## Dan P. (Nov 12, 2018)

Once you get it going, cast iron isnt hard to maintain, but i get what you mean.


----------



## mjt110 (Nov 12, 2018)

Dan P. said:


> Once you get it going, cast iron isnt hard to maintain, but i get what you mean.


Is there anyway to get around stripping the cast iron with acidic/tomato based foods/sauces? That's sadly the main downside I see in cast iron dutch ovens.


----------



## McMan (Nov 12, 2018)

minibatataman said:


> Been to the thrift stores around and to 3 fleemarkets here in maastricht, nothing came up :s


The dutch are hoarding dutch ovens?!


----------



## Dan P. (Nov 12, 2018)

mjt110 said:


> Is there anyway to get around stripping the cast iron with acidic/tomato based foods/sauces? That's sadly the main downside I see in cast iron dutch ovens.



I've honestly never had that problem with cast iron.


----------



## Dan P. (Nov 12, 2018)

But in any case I've confused myself because apparently a Dutch oven means something different in US English than it does in UK English. Duh.


----------



## chiffonodd (Nov 12, 2018)

mjt110 said:


> Is there anyway to get around stripping the cast iron with acidic/tomato based foods/sauces? That's sadly the main downside I see in cast iron dutch ovens.



It won't strip the iron per se but it can strip seasoning if you deglaze with something acidic, etc


----------



## pennman (Nov 12, 2018)

minibatataman said:


> I don't have the time to take care of it properly, enameled is a lot easier to deal with, but this does look pretty good


Is the IKEA one enameled on the inside as well? I gave mine away that was not enameled inside because of the maitainence it needed and got one enameled inside. Easy cleanup and no performance difference.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Nov 12, 2018)

pennman said:


> Is the IKEA one enameled on the inside as well? I gave mine away that was not enameled inside because of the maitainence it needed and got one enameled inside. Easy cleanup and no performance difference.


It's enameled inside and out. Matte black interior will be easier to keep looking good than the white interior of a Lodge or Le Creuset.


----------



## HRC_64 (Nov 12, 2018)

I'm weirded out some things from china and enamel/cast iron cookware is one of them.
stainless steel stuff, tramotina is pretty good for example, I don't have and issues with...


----------



## bkultra (Nov 12, 2018)

I own staub, le creuset, and lodge (and rank them in that order)... But the difference in price is going towards more form than function. Yes there are slight differences in durability and features (lid design, etc), but if we are being honest... The main difference is branding and style.

Buy the Ikea and don't look back.


----------



## slobound (Nov 15, 2018)

I own enameled Lodge and Cuisinart DO's and a CI Lodge DO. I get some minor staining on the enameled interior but to me, it just shows that it's been loved. 

I always seems to find some decent deals at Homegoods or Amazon.


----------



## slobound (Nov 15, 2018)

slobound said:


> I own enameled Lodge and Cuisinart DO's and a CI Lodge DO. I get some minor staining on the enameled interior but to me, it just shows that it's been loved.
> 
> I always seems to find some decent deals at Homegoods or Amazon.



Sorry, I just saw that you're in the Netherlands so Homegoods probably isn't an option.


----------



## buffhr (Nov 15, 2018)

You could always for Lidl to get the "ernesto" Enameled Cast iron back in stock. They usually comme arround every 6 ishh weeks here in our Lidl in Finland so can only assume it's roughly the same for you. Bought 1 for use mainly on the grill as did not want to subject my Staub 28 cm or LC 30cm to the grill "abuse" and for the 35-40€ it was I cannot complain at all. I also got the a cast enameled grill pan from them, one day the wife used it on our induction and set it to "boost" mode while it was empty, this made the enamel "craze", tons of little cracks on the outside, the inside is still fine however.


----------

